# Young Teens Who Play Sports Feel Healthier and Happier About Life



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Young Teens Who Play Sports Feel Healthier and Happier About Life ScienceDaily – Taking part in sports is good all round for young teens: physically, socially, and mentally, according to a new study by Dr. Keith Zullig and Rebecca White from West Virginia University in the US. Their research shows that middle-school teenagers who are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

